# Not really warbirds part Two... Operation Deep Freeze ramp



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi guys, a few shots from the Operation Deep Freeze ramp at Christchurch Airport, New Zealand. As y'all know, Deep Freeze is the USAF's air operation to Antarctica and at this time of the year, the ramp at Christchurch gets quite colourful. This year the Italians are here and an AMI C-130J has been making frequent flights to The Ice in support of the Italian scientific mission there.

The New York Air National Guard has been providing LC-130s for years, using the distinctive LC-130H with modified props.





_DSC7765




_DSC7768




_DSC7770




_DSC7769




_DSC7774

There can be as many as three C-17s here at any given time.




_DSC7767




_DSC7771




_DSC7933

The AMI Herc; not a common sight in these parts.




_DSC7766




_DSC7932




_DSC7938

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 17, 2022)

To add to this, I captured the AMI Herc departing for Antarctica. Italy has a research station, Zuchelli Station on the edge of Terra Nova Bay with its own airstrip, so it doesn't need to use Williams Field, adjacent to McMurdo Base, the largest Antarctic settlement, on the Ross Ice Shelf, which is where the ski-equipped NYANG Hercs and C-17s operate from.




_DSC7973




_DSC7976




_DSC7980




_DSC7983




_DSC7985

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

